# How can I kill a big spruce tree?



## alteran (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is my problem. The septic system at my elderly mothers house is slowly failing and will need to be replaced next summer. There is a 30 year old spruce tree right next to the septic tank. Probably about 16 to 20 inches at the stump. Maybe more.The excavator says there is no way he is going to be able to dig out the tank without killing the tree or maybe even have it topple over into the hole when hes digging so we should just go ahead and cut it down and save him some aggravation, save us some money and keep the whole operation safe. 
Elderly mother says she she doesn't want to cut a healthy tree down. 
The only solution the digger and I can come up with is making that tree die so she will allow us to cut it. 
So how can we make that tree die by fall?


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 17, 2006)

alteran said:


> Here is my problem. The septic system at my elderly mothers house is slowly failing and will need to be replaced next summer. There is a 30 year old spruce tree right next to the septic tank. Probably about 16 to 20 inches at the stump. Maybe more.The excavator says there is no way he is going to be able to dig out the tank without killing the tree or maybe even have it topple over into the hole when hes digging so we should just go ahead and cut it down and save him some aggravation, save us some money and keep the whole operation safe.
> Elderly mother says she she doesn't want to cut a healthy tree down.
> The only solution the digger and I can come up with is making that tree die so she will allow us to cut it.
> So how can we make that tree die by fall?



How about some pics so we can visualize the situation? I doubt you're going to get much help here with killing the tree. Have you thought of getting a second opinion from another contractor?


----------



## alteran (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't have a digital camera so a picture would be a problem. I did get another opinion from a neighbor, a retired excavating contractor who also happens to know my mother. He looked it over, gave me a big grin and said, " Al, you gotta find a way to make that tree die."


----------



## Newfie (Apr 17, 2006)

Cutting down a dead tree is certainly less safe than taking a live tree.

An explanation of reality to your mother sounds like the real place to start.


----------



## Trinity Honoria (Apr 17, 2006)

i'm just curious why there isn't another place in the yard that would be appropriate for the septic tank??? is that the only site available in the yard for the tank? and has the tank been pumped out, etc, and you know positively the septic system has failed??? or do you have a sewer system available, eliminating the need for the septic tank? 

it just doesn't sound like all the options have been explored...


----------



## alteran (Apr 17, 2006)

I probably should have given more detail, sorry. Because of the terrain, a steep bank to a river, where the garage sits, where an asphalt driveway is, where the well is etc, the septic tank is in the only place it can be. Putting a new one in any other place will cause MAJOR disruptions and fantastic expense. The loss of one tree will not be significant since on the 4 acre site there are another 60 some ornamentals. Huge spruce, maples, fruit trees and so on. In addition the river bank is completely covered with mature wild oaks and ash. Actually this spruce is casting some shade on 2 apple trees and hurts their production. It is a beautiful tree that happens to be in the wrong place now that it is full grown, not unlike mature evergreens that need to be removed because they were originally planted too close to a home. In this case it was planted too close to the septic and drain field 30 years ago. The septic tank is steel and its rusting away. If this was in a place where an inspecter could see it it would have to be replaced immediately, since we are the only ones who see it we can limp along for a year if we want to. 
My mother is in her mid eighties and has always grown things for pleasure and just does not want to "cut such a beautiful tree. Maybe the septic tank won't get any worse". She is a dear lady and we have tried reasoning with her and explaining. It hasn't and will not work. No one wants to upset her by just cutting it down live. 
If she sees it getting brown and dieing she will very likely sigh and say, "Well thats the way things go, all living things die sometime. I guess we better cut it down." Then she will smile and say, "Ed will be happy, he said he didn't want to dig around it anyway!" And then she will laugh.

Soooooo thats why I want to kill it.

I have Roundup concentrate on hand and I wonder if I drilled some small holes into the trunk and put some in if that will kill it.

Any ideas?
Thanks, Al.


----------

